# Fresh fruit in their diet!



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Today, I tried wedging cored apple slices in the wire next to perches and a few of them love it! I hope they'll get the others interested-monkey see, monkey do! Just thought I'd share.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Well! Never tried ours with fruit, just lettuce and other greens.

Hmm ... maybe worth a try 

John


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

John_D said:


> Well! Never tried ours with fruit, just lettuce and other greens.
> 
> Hmm ... maybe worth a try
> 
> John


I've tried a number of things with my birds. Found out that they love corn on the cob, lettuce and cucumbers. They show no interest at all in watermelon.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Lots of birds like apple. Just make sure you remove all the seeds, as they are toxic to birds.


----------



## Budd (Jul 20, 2010)

Apple seeds have cyanide in them. Jay3 is correct.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Well, that is good info about cyanide. Eeek!

John


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Ditto for peach pits!


----------

